# You Local Gas/petrol Station Price Per Gallon/Litre...



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2007)

Was going to do this awhile ago but forgot so......

Here is a converter for gallons/liters ect ect.... Interested to see if there is a trend between us in the States and out friends abroad....

1 gallon [US, liquid] = 3.78 liters
Online Conversion - Volume Conversion

Currency Converter from Dollars to whatever...
OnlineConversion Currency Converter - OANDA Customizable Currency Converter

I am currently paying, at my local gas station, $2.86 a gallon...


----------



## pbfoot (May 2, 2007)

$4.25 usd/usgal


----------



## amrit (May 2, 2007)

The average prices in bristol are:

Unleaded 94.3p per litre
Diesal 95.6p per litre

US prices per gallon:

Unleaded $7.13
Diesel $7.23

about 65% of that price is tax


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2007)

Ouch, 7 bucks.....


----------



## amrit (May 2, 2007)

Went past the $7.50 (per US gallon) last year during the international crude price rises.

Electricity and gas (heating not petrol) prices have risen by something like 20-30% in the last year. Luckily global warming gave us a mild winter


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2007)

$3.49 at a Chevron or Shell station here in Orange County


----------



## Negative Creep (May 2, 2007)

amrit said:


> Went past the $7.50 (per US gallon) last year during the international crude price rises.




Yep, well over half of that is tax. A joke really, butr then I can't complain too much, I chose to buy a car that does less than 20 to the gallon!


----------



## mkloby (May 2, 2007)

Damn - we got the refineries just down the street and only pay $2.80/gal.


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2007)

We have refineries in Southern California too, my last fill was $3.39/gallon. I can't remember the last time it was below $3.00 a gallon.


----------



## Wildcat (May 3, 2007)

At the moment we're paying $1.26/Lt (Australian Dollars) for Unleaded.


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2007)

Near me its 1.35/L at the moment. Hit a 1.50/L not to long ago :S


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2007)

In Poland:
Unleaded $6.05 per gallon
Diesel $5.50 per gallon...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2007)

It just hit $3.00 in my local area. Some stations are still at $2.98.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

evangilder said:


> We have refineries in Southern California too, my last fill was $3.39/gallon. I can't remember the last time it was below $3.00 a gallon.



I would bet Cal has a hefty amount of state taxes charged opposed to other some other states... between Corpus and Houston is the refinery powerhouse in the US I believe.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 3, 2007)

$1.07/Litre and climbing.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2007)

$6.71/US Gallon for Unleaded


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

$3.40 a gallon at the moment.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

$3.24/gal here in Seattle... and climbing. Supposed to be above $3.50 shortly.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

How is it possible for prices to climb when we're stealing all of Iraq's oil???


----------



## Hunter368 (May 3, 2007)

mkloby said:


> How is it possible for prices to climb when we're stealing all of Iraq's oil???



   

If I had a dime for ever Muslim who has said that to me I would be a rich man.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

mkloby said:


> How is it possible for prices to climb when we're stealing all of Iraq's oil???



Because its Bush's fault...


----------



## Erich (May 3, 2007)

oh bull **** everything is Bushs fault, I already sent him a hostile mail asking him why he is making me sick in the stomach

3.57 a gal and climbing in the Platonic Sphere, it may reach 4.00 by Memorial weekend as that was the forecast this past November from service station owners. Go ride a frickin bike and save your hard earned monies in fact what the locals are calling for is: do not purchase gas on the 15th of May. if everyone in the US would think about this the investors and retailers of the gas would lose somewhere in the world of over 3 billion in profits, or so I am told ......... I luv it !

man it has to be the water


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

I wish that the May 15th boycott were true. Alas, its not going to happen.


----------



## amrit (May 3, 2007)

Unfortunately, it didn't work in the UK a few years ago - everyone likes the idea in theory, but................

BBC NEWS | UK | Petrol tax protest falters


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

Yeah. Let's face it. It's like cash machine fees. People bitch about it. But the majority are that concerned.

Now take away their American Idol...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

I just love the way AAFES sets its prices for gas overe here on the military bases. The price of oil could fall, the price of gas in the states could fall, but AAFES will raise the price of gas for us over her just to make more profit off of us. 

I really dont complain though because if it were not AAFES I would have to buy gas on the Germany economy and that would cost aprox. $5.20 in the area that I live in. 

So I will continue to be happy and pay my $3.40 a gallon.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

Certain banks will refund ATM surcharges - USAA being one of them, but they only offer membership to military and dependents.

I remember the Marine Exchange gas station on MCB QUantico charged a good 10 cents above stations out in town.

NEX seems to exclusively contract with Citgo aboard naval facilities, and I don't purchase gas from them either.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

I am a USAA member.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am a USAA member.



I love USAA


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

I have never really had a problem with them. There was a bit of a stink when they guy t-boned by Jeep but it got sorted out.


----------



## amrit (May 3, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just love the way AAFES sets its prices for gas overe here on the military bases. The price of oil could fall, the price of gas in the states could fall, but AAFES will raise the price of gas for us over her just to make more profit off of us.



It always the way when they've got a "captive" customer base. It's like the way that hospitals in this country charge extortinate prices for patients to use telephones - something like cost 39p off-peak and 40p during peak times for ptients to receive incoming calls. But they're not allowed to use mobile phones!!

So much for a free market


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2007)

$2.83 a gallon in Jersey.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2007)

$2.85 a gallon last night in Biloxi...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 7, 2007)

$1.23 last time i saw it


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2007)

Heh, it's funny watching foreigners complain about prices of fuel. I can't imagine the riots if U.S fuel prices matched ours... and we got oil per barrell CHEAPER on the import market.


----------



## Cyrano (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Heh, it's funny watching foreigners complain about prices of fuel. I can't imagine the riots if U.S fuel prices matched ours... and we got oil per barrell CHEAPER on the import market.



Yeah, but as a percentage, how much of that is tax??


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2007)

If our prices were in the 7 dollar range, anarchy would reign freely..... Groceries and retail items would double in price.... 

Black market gas pumps???


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

That would be Mad Maxx.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2007)

Well, yea, that and the thermo-nuclear detonations of course...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 7, 2007)

i thought I'd revive this thread our prices have dropped from in USD
4.37 for a US gal or 1.04 /l 
3.27 /gal or .86/l
I'm going to assume the price of fuel in the US is going the other way due to the dramatic fall of the green back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2007)

I pay 0.79 US cents for 1 Litre.


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2007)

going up on the west coast, my bro is paying nearly 4.00 US and I am hitting 3.20 plus depending where I purchase this cheap made bunk...........heck I am riding my two wheeler more than ever ..... ~ screw politicians ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 7, 2007)

2.99 in Colorado...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you guys think it'll go up much more or is it stable for a bit


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2007)

pb I was told in my area of Oregon it will go up and past 4.00 $


----------



## v2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Today I saw:
1,85 $ per litre...


----------



## DBII (Nov 7, 2007)

$2.76 - $2.88 US$ depending on how close you are to the highway. 

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2007)

$3.01 a gallon here in Ocean Springs MS at the local yokel Mom and Pop...


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2007)

sounds like at home here man ............ damn it would be almost worth it if the attendents were women with a nice set of .......... !!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

In Virginia Beach, Va. today it was 2.86 for Reg, $2.96 for the middle grade
and $3.06 for hi-test. Donno what diesel was but probably around $3.06.
It was $2.50 two months ago....

Charles


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 7, 2007)

Diesel went over £1.00/Ltr about 2 weeks ago in the UK (its considerably more now) and its on the national news that unleaded gas has topped £1.008/Ltr today.

And still that ba$tard Brown puts the tax up on it. We actually pay tax (VAT) on the specific Fuel Tax too! How unreal is that?

Funnily enough, he's all ajitter 'cos inflation is starting to rise! Duh, I wonder why?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

about $2.79 to $2.83 a gallon here in south jersey.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 7, 2007)

The price here in outstate Minnesota just went to $3.05 USD yesterday.


----------



## GaryMcL (Nov 7, 2007)

I paid $3.12 for regular today here in Mid-Michigan. It was around $3.30 last week. Add $.10 for intermediate grade and $.20 for premium (that's a constant here).


----------



## plan_D (Nov 8, 2007)

I feel so sorry for you Americans paying around three $3.00 a gallon...try $2.00 a litre, then complain.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a bargain yesterday - $2.95 a gallon....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 8, 2007)

Around $2.80 a gallon at the Jersey shore.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

Last time I looked it was about $2.10 a litre.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2007)

And that is American Dollars or Pounds per litre???


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

That is US$ per litre - it is just over £1 Sterling per litre


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2007)

If a litre is .264 of a gallon, thats like $8.30 a gallon....

Anarchy would reign and Mad Max would be President of the USA if this Country ever saw prices remotely close to that...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 8, 2007)

1.14/lt Aussie dollers.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 8, 2007)

1.21 round my way.

going up again I hear.


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 8, 2007)

up to .97 a litre from .94 this am


----------

